# Amd = Trash?



## Dr.Mario (Dec 28, 2007)

I never thought in a million years ide ever make this post, I have been an AMD saporter since the p1 days and even with the AMD 133 CPUS, I allways thought the CPUS were great but now im haveing a feeling ive been wrong. Yesterday i was playing COD2 Multiplayer for about 45 min, everything was going fine, i left my game room for about 30 min and came back to a frozen computer screen, i took off the side of the comp and the Heatsink for the cpu was very hot but the fan was still running and everything, The cpu fryed and i had to go back to my old 1.3 athlon, There was *NO Overclocking* at all and actually the Cpu was Underclocked by 500 Mhz. Ive been running the CPU for about a month and a half with no problems at all, the just all of a sudden, DEAD, What a lame crock of crap. The heatsink is rated to a 1.6 and i was running at 1.6 ghz, So many times ive left my comp run 12 hours + and never had one problem with heat or freezing. Ive only had the CPU for about a month and ahalf and now its just an add on to the garbage pile, Ive NEVER had a CPU burn on me even when overclocked by 400Mhz. The CPU and the MOBO have NO signs of Over heating at all, and looks fine. The next upgrade i pay for is going to be Intell i think, maybe AMD is cheaper for a good reason. Sorry AMD but, :down::down::down: you suck.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Gee, one failure and you're now down on AMD? I've only ever had two failures of processors in my life, and both were Intel units. I have a mix of Intel and AMD here, and I'd consider either one, I make my choice on other factors. Right now, I think Intel has the price/performance edge, but AMD held the crown for some time until recently.


----------



## n2gun (Mar 3, 2000)

Where you going when you have an Intel fry??  I agree with John. one failure over the years is not a good reason to abandon AMD. I had one fail after 4 years.


----------



## Dr.Mario (Dec 28, 2007)

Well over the years ive had intell and AMD and the first that ever died on me for no reason at all was the AMD, so yeah its a good reason to trash it, total waste of money for that CPU, I could see if it was overclocked but not for doing nothing, how lame can ya get? :down::down::down:


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Stuff fails, it's a fact of life. When it's a random occurrence, it's just that, a random occurrence. I need a much better reason than that to boycott a product.


----------



## GoldPirate (Jan 3, 2008)

I've always been a supportor of AMD too. But if you have a single problem with AMD and you don't like it anymore... where are you going to go? INTEL!?


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Dr.Mario said:


> I never thought in a million years ide ever make this post,............................................... Sorry AMD but, :down::down::down: you suck.


That AMD 1900+ you have is about 5-7 years old.
And at 1.6 GHz, it's not underclocked.
http://techreport.com/articles.x/3086/1



> Ive only had the CPU for about a month and ahalf and now its just an add on to the garbage pile


Did you build a computer out of 6+ year old parts, not knowing what abuse may have occurred before with a past owner?

I hope you didn't lose too much money on the deal, but those are old parts to be expecting like new reliability from.


----------



## ACTU (Jun 29, 2005)

*I have been selling both AMD and Intel..I like AMD better for there performance..It is like anything a bad one out of the box and it does happen but very rarely*


----------



## Larryboy (Jul 14, 2006)

Yah, I have a lot of AMD loyalty, I really don't know why. I think its because AMD markets more to gamers


----------



## ACTU (Jun 29, 2005)

Larryboy said:


> Yah, I have a lot of AMD loyalty, I really don't know why. I think its because AMD markets more to gamers


Well after all there is a big market for gaming PC's..:up:


----------



## RedHelix (Oct 31, 2005)

ACTU said:


> Well after all there is a big market for gaming PC's..:up:


Plus, you know... AMD and ATI.

I see AMD as the Toyota of CPUs. (Car analogy coming, hit the deck.) Horsepower-per-dollar, they're less expensive compared to Intel. Plus more importantly, they just run and run and run. I see machines in action with pre-XP-series Athlons all the time. Meanwhile, seeing a PII or even a PIII still humming is a rarity.

The real driving point for me is I like AMD-socket boards better, though I'm probably biased because I've had two consecutive failures with the same Intel board (made by Intel.)

So yeah, don't hate AMD just because of one failure. It happens, man; electronics fail. Hell, my BFG card just pooped the bed and I'm still going to buy from them in the future.


----------

